# recommend me a timer?



## bbjai (May 10, 2014)

Just wondering which timer I should consider the home depot one is 30 dollars but the zoomed is 14 dollars but not digital.

http://m.homedepot.ca/Product/productdetails.aspx?ProductId=980600&lang=EN

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-AquaSun-Aquarium-Controller/dp/B003NWMQO0/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Go with a digital one, though I have to believe you can find a better price. The nice thing about digital ones is they almost always have a battery backup (replace the battery once / year) so if there is a power outage it remembers your programming.


----------



## stan71 (Mar 11, 2014)

Me I would go Zoomed I have two. Simple to use just turn the knob to the current time and push down the tabs (each tab is 15 minutes) to turn on and off.
The cons are the numbers and tabs are small have to bust out the glasses I use a letter opener to push down the tabs.


----------



## _wastedtime (Apr 25, 2014)

I use the GE one.. not the same one.. but a rebranded one. I dont use it on my tanks though, I use it to light some house plants. 

They work well for the most part, but sometimes it will reset when i unplug a cable.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I just get the cheap ones at walmart by Brinks. they're super compact and work splendidly for my lights and my solenoid


----------



## bbjai (May 10, 2014)

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/8-outlet-power-strip-with-built-in-timer/6000109954689

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/8-outlet-power-strip-and-digital-timer/6000016947705

You mean like those?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

those would work but i have timers for multiple things like lights for different tanks and co2. 
they are these ones. They also sell ones with the grounded prong but they're bigger. You could always just buy those non grounded to grounded plug adapters for like pennies and then ground it yourself to the ground or something. Very cheap like 2-3 bucks. 
(http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brinks-42-1006-4-Brinks-Polarized-Analog-Outlet-Timer/21909760)


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

bbjai how many things are you looking to control via the timer?


----------



## bbjai (May 10, 2014)

Solenoid and lights I think that's all.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah just buy two individual timers. you'll want to offset your co2 and light schedule by about 30 minutes anyways.


----------



## bbjai (May 10, 2014)

So turn on my solenoid first then my lights?


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yup, the time you turn on the solenoid will be dictated by how well your co2 diffusion method can get the saturation up to snuff, so by time your lights kick in plants are ready to do it`s thing.


----------



## bbjai (May 10, 2014)

I don't even see 2-3 bucks timers in toronto. >_> am i not looking hard enough. cheapest i found was 6 bucks and buying two of those is like buying the one 8 outlet from walmart. why is everything more expensive in canada? I know we are special but stilllllll lol


----------



## bbjai (May 10, 2014)

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/8-outle...Kb7mGUrgrmXOoV8_FowOg&wmlspartner=je6NUbpObpQ

So i went to walmart just to look at timers and reading the description this one says its not for aquarium use. does anyone know why its not rated for aquarium use? or is it just to scare people for the fun of it?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Apr 25, 2014)

^ Dude, that a nice find! I might pick that up, the dollarama timers I have are pretty cheaply made. I got a 300 Co2 dollar system controlled by a 2 dollar timer.


----------



## bbjai (May 10, 2014)

Just buy a new battery cause the ones that come with it are dead.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

i got mine from home depot . GE model 15119. $3.97 ea.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-24-Hour-Plug-In-Basic-Timer-15119/100685881


----------

